# AML USRA 0-6-0 Elec????



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Does any one have this loco? 
Have you tried to install sound??
maybe Battery power?
pulling power??
thanks for any info.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Here you go Marty....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick 
can you give details?? 
does it have a smoker? whos sound unit?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Marty,
This is Gregs unit, it has QSI sound no smoke that im aware of but should pull as well as my K-4 40 plus cars ? go to Gregs web site he has a write up on there...


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Marty, their was one on the shelf when you were here for a meeting. Did you notice it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The engine can be adapted to what sound you choose. It also has drum on the driver axle for the chuff cam. One could add a smoke unit to it. Later RD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW Now im going to have to go buy one, pictures to come this week......


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike I did not see it. but for the price I figured it atless had smoke. and a head light.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, it does have a headlight, this was just after a QSI install, I'm hooking up the headlight today. 

Smoke units are rare in museum-quality locos. Only USAT seems to put them in their locos. Accucraft never does. This is an Accucraft loco. It pulls ok, but there is room in the boiler for 2-3 pounds of additional weight. What you saw in my video is about the limit at that point on my layout, and there is a short grade of over 3.5% right behind the fireplace. The loco handled a long constand 3.4% grade with that consist you see, the caboose has ball bearing wheels. 

It has a huge tender.... go to my site, MOTIVE POWER....AML...0-6-0 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg 
good photos 
#1 how much does it weigh out of box? 
#2 if you place an AC smoker could you still had weight? 
thanks 
Kidmans may give me one just out of the kindness of his great heart.... 
I think converting to a single pick up plug for batt car would be easy. I don't think tender is big enough for sound and RC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1. I did not weigh it, will weigh tomorrow.

2. Yes, in fact there seems to be a bracket inside already to hold a smoke unit, but it needs a bit of trimming, you could probably add 2 pounds max if you had a smoke unit.


The wires are there for the smoke system. 


tender is huge, you need to *look *at my site and the videos... yes my QSI install page has a video showing headlight and backup light I took just for *you *today, top of this page:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...-the-0-6-0*

I'm not adding smoke, may try 5 extra pounds...

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty you want smoke buy the Live steam version. Runs great and pulls good. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ & Greg 

Early production problems aside, how does the AML 060 compare to other Steam Engines available in G Scale. 

Detail? 
Quality? 
Gear Noise? 
operation of standard features? 
Ease of adding Sound? 
Ease of adding Smoke? 
Ease of adding Battery pwr? 
Ease of adding RC? 

So, basically, If Aristo Craft made a 060 to the same standards as their Mikado and the same price which would be 4-500 bucks less than the AML 060, would you have still bought the AML 060? If so why? 

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy What are you referring to by early production problems. Greg is mobile at the moment and he also ask the question of what early production problems you are referring to. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

From Greg's web page on the Mikado

Since it has the "new" gearboxes, it has the propensity to have drivers come loose and the chance of destroying the valve train components and sometimes even the gearboxes, so you need to check the tightness of the drivers on the axles periodically. This is a common and documented problem. If you follow my tips in the Prime Mover Basics page, you can make this a very reliable drivetrain if you take the time and effort. 

Maybe this problem has not been corrected. I had assumed it probably had been cured in a later production run.

Randy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The problem has not been corrected. Aristo continues to attempt to "glue" the drivers to the axles with red loctite, the fit of the wheels is the same, and globs of red loctite is still all over the screws, the lock washer, etc. 

I have 3 Aristo locos offline right now, and want to also correct the gauge problems and flange width problems before assembling the loco the right way. 

There is really no comparison between a museum quality brass loco with high detail and a plastic injection molded boiler. 

Yes, I would still have bought the AML if Aristo made an 0-6-0, I love this loco. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Their was quite a bit of room in the Tender. I will make it a good deal.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

.Well Mikey made me a good deal with the new sale coming out, I guess by the end of next week I will have a new baby 0--060


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 12 Sep 2009 07:05 PM 
Marty,
This is Gregs unit, it has QSI sound no smoke that im aware of but should pull as well as my K-4 40 plus cars ? go to Gregs web site he has a write up on there...


OH MAN NICK NOW YER A STEALIN VIDEO TOO!!! DANG GUY HAVE TO WATCH YOU HEE HEE THE REGAL


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine was ordered 2 weeks ago from RLD, weve been working with AML to get the prices lowered on these and it has paid off for all the dealers










And dont tell Jerry the prices were lowered, he has enough trains HAAAAAAAAAA He needs to save some money to by a pr of shoes...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, you can wire yours up like I did, just plug a TE into the same socket. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I will have to see, I did not check how you did it, I usually like to guess first and if I can't figure it out ask for help. Thats what i did with the Big Boy. 

But I will weigh it right out of the box and report.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, you should read my site, if only for one important reason: To learn that the schematic supplied is WRONG. Following it could cause damage to your installation. 

I'm trying to save you some trouble. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't read the instructions, heheh, I'm a carpenter. When all else fails read the instructions. thanks 
Besides I ususally tie into the track power pick up feeds, cut them and use them. Just change the flow ,not the system.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, good luck. The wiring on the AML is not as simple or the same as an Aristo, there is more going on. When you decide to "cut into the track power pickup feeds" remember my advice, I warned you. I tried. I won't try any more. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

After all my fear and tribling because of Gregs words.
I laughed and said ,you got to be kidding me????

I unpacked the unit. very well packed.
I next checked it over.,looked at the instructions,
set them aside and traced the power pick ups on the tender to one plug.
Cool I ****removed all power pick ups and cut them from the red/black wire/*******
Then soldered on my own plug.
TENDER IS READY

Took awhile to figure out the one screw under the boiler and just the two screws in the back by the plug is all I remove to work the boiler/cab off.

Saw the wire feeds and simply un pluged them, taped them off.
And added one 1 lb weight in the boiler.

OH Yea
the tender weighs 3.5 lbs
loco 9.5 pds out of the box.
I will install the sound and smoker later

set it on the bench and off she went.
I could do the next one in 20 mins.

Now I need to run. it.

problem when I came home and saw it on the work bench I did not make it back to work. I can always work Sat.
Thanks Renee and Mike Kidman for fast turn around service.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good for you Marty. Of course if you followed what I told you you could have unplugged all the track pickups from the tender and not even removed the boiler. 

I hope you enjoy it. Keep us posted. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I know your always right, but I wanted to install extra weights 1 lbs and smoker, etc. 
sorry i did not do it your way.... 
My latest post was mainly for others who do not own one.
I would not have paid regular price for one. Very nice loco.


BTY Flanges are good size and I just took her for 5 or 6 laps, no derailments. Center wheel is blind (no flange). I may try to install a smoker tonight if I have time. sound won't be here for awhile.
#789 coupler fit in after a little cutting. right heigth.

I just pulled 16 100 ton hoppers with the gunderson battery car. Stoped on the 1% grade coming out of the hole (storage area) and into the S curve. No slipping.
Very smooth runner.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Marty. After taking out the plate for the smoke unit, and trimming off the end of the smoke stack that protrudes inside, I was able to add 3 pounds of lead, just slid it into the smokebox, a "rock cod sinker". 

It made a big difference, but I need to confirm the current draw is ok with Accucraft, I have a call in to Cliff. 

Marty, it's not about "doing it my way" was just trying to save you time and grief. (Just as I shot a video just for you to show the headlight). 

I would suggest double checking the tightness of the 2 hex bolts that hold on each of the 4 brush holders, ALL of mine were loose, and one worked it's way out and it dumped the brush and spring. 

Now, being battery power, you don't need them of course, and you might want to remove them, they are a lot of drag. 

When you added the weight, did you notice the loco "sat down" onto the rails better? Does your center driver touch the rail head? Before I weighted mine it did not. 

How much weight did you add? 

You know, I did not change the rear coupler, it mates fine with my Kadees, both old type and new type Kadee. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09 Oct 2009 03:20 PM 
I know your always right, but I wanted to install extra weights 1 lbs and smoker, etc. 
sorry i did not do it your way.... 
My latest post was mainly for others who do not own one.
I would not have paid regular price for one. Very nice loco.


BTY Flanges are good size and I just took her for 5 or 6 laps, no derailments. Center wheel is blind (no flange). I may try to install a smoker tonight if I have time. sound won't be here for awhile.
#789 coupler fit in after a little cutting. right heigth.

I just pulled 16 100 ton hoppers with the gunderson battery car. Stoped on the 1% grade coming out of the hole (storage area) and into the S curve. No slipping.
Very smooth runner.


Now Marty that wasnt very nice?







If you would like Greg to come to your Battery thingy next year, You better shape up Mr...........


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Marty, Thanks again for the purchase. We hope you really like it and we look forward to seeing it run at your next Steam Up. Does Carrie know or do we keep it a secret? Renee


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

.Mike 
Carrie stood right by it while I was working on it.. I just e-mailed you.. I just got two engineers in it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I contacted Cliff at Accucraft, I am trying to get the motor specs so we can see how much weight we can add without overloading the motor. It is not a Pittman (good). 

1 pound should not hurt anything. 

Marty, pull off the carbon brushes on the tender, you will probably be able to pull 2 or 3 more cars. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I already pulled them off, I'm happy with 17 cars, its only going to be used for speacial runs and visits to friends steam layouts. I plan to use those serria cars I bashed (stretched) couple years ago with it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tonight I stole a smoker out of an SD45. looked the boiler over, loosened the round nut and unscrewed the smoke stack. Which freed up the smoke stack holder. I used two of the hex screws provided. mounted the smoker. Took an old smoker plug and soldered it to an old plug that I then pluged it into the one that was for track power pick up from the board. 
installed it. cut my weight and made a notch so the gear box will fit. 
and off she went. 








I mean you get get an easier sytem to work on than this, just trace the wires, "feel the flow"" use the force.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, it's look'n pretty good! (I've been enjoying this thread!) How do you like the smoker?


----------

